# Toyota Supra Interior Looking More Production in Latest Sighting



## vh_supra26 (Jan 18, 2012)

> It's been months since we had our first look at the interior of the Toyota Supra prototype and this second look shows an interior that's been changed and updated. The dashboard, center console and steering wheel are no longer from the BMW parts bin (compare to the older photos below) and now appear to draw influence from the Lexus RC Coupe.
> 
> However, BMW parts can still be seen -- the automatic transmission shifter and iDrive controller knob, for example. The screen placement is also very BMW-like.
> 
> We also get a great first look at the seats, which feature a very modern and sporty look while being thin (great for feel) and has heavy bolstering.




http://www.supramkv.com/threads/toy...oking-more-production-in-latest-sighting.607/


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

That Supra site makes it sound like that interior doesn't look right right out of a BMW. That is not what I see.

Tim


----------



## vh_supra26 (Jan 18, 2012)

The dash looks a little different from the Z4. The seats kinda remind me of the RC-F/C7. I'm thinking the shifter and iDrive are just there as a place holder.



>


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

You think so? That looks like a production interior with the Toyota logo on the wheel. I think this is production versions.

Tim


----------



## vh_supra26 (Jan 18, 2012)

tim330i said:


> You think so? That looks like a production interior with the Toyota logo on the wheel. I think this is production versions.
> 
> Tim


I hope so, its kinda weird to open door to a "Toyota" and see BMW's parts lol.

On a different note, does this forum automatically resize these huge photos?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I agree, but it seems weird to see those parts this late in the game as well.

I just resized the images for you. We've got a auto resize mod in the works.

Tim


----------



## vh_supra26 (Jan 18, 2012)

tim330i said:


> I agree, but it seems weird to see those parts this late in the game as well.
> 
> I just resized the images for you. We've got a auto resize mod in the works.
> 
> Tim


Thank you sir


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Question is if it will be better as BMW has the M4


----------



## vh_supra26 (Jan 18, 2012)

*2018 Toyota Supra Spied testing on the Nurburgring, Nordschleife!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnYvEqHNAAY


----------



## vh_supra26 (Jan 18, 2012)

New set of spy shots.

http://www.supramkv.com/threads/201...ng-on-the-nurburgring-nordschleife.617/page-2


----------



## vh_supra26 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Production headlights spied*

http://www.supramkv.com/threads/production-headlights-spied.636


----------



## vh_supra26 (Jan 18, 2012)

New spy shots of head and taillights.

https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8793.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8794.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8760.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8761.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8763.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8773.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8774.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8775.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8776.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8777.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8778.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8787.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8788.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8789.jpg
https://images.cdn.autocar.co.uk/si.../car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/img_8795.jpg


----------



## vh_supra26 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 03Z3Coupe (Dec 16, 2017)

Not bad looking, retro hints with a nicely flowing style.


----------



## hooligan_clt (Nov 29, 2017)

Not sure I love the FR-S/86-looking front end. Love the throwback design cues of the rear, though. Am I the only one that wants them to bring back the big, basket-handle rear spoiler?

Now just show us the performance #s and the MSRP....


----------

